# wild strawberries vs wood strawberries



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We found some stawberries growing in my flower bed. I've been trying to figure out what kind they are. It looks like it may be the wood strawberries. How can you tell the difference? If they are wood strawberries, I understand those don't have much flavor. Is there any use for them?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

wood strawberies have yellow flowers, wild strawberries have white flowers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Wood strawberries appear rounder, too, with smaller seeds. They love to invade my regular strawberry area, so when I see the yellow flower, I go on and pull them up. No taste at all.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't notice them till they already had fruit on them. I do believe it's wood strawberries though because they have no flavor. So, are they good for anything, other than ground cover? Any medicinal benefits to them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

This page shows some medicinal uses. I don't personally know any of them though. 
http://www.emedicinal.com/herbs/woodstrawberry.php


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

you can boil their leaves same with white flower wild strawberry into a tea and this works as an anti diuretic due to its high content of tannins also helps with urinary tract infections you can gargle when warm to hot to help heal mouth sores other than that i dont know


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Now going off to check out the link.


----------

